# To the DWR



## highuinta (Nov 9, 2008)

Good afternoon all,

I am a 47 year old native utard. I have hunted every year since I was 16 (until this year) and went with family every year I can remember before that. I have 4 children that I brought up hunting. My youngest turns 14 this month. My 20 year old daughter, my 18 year old daughter and my almost 14 year old son experienced their first year of not going hunting in 2008 since they were born.

I read alot of BS about wanting to get the youth involved, well you just turned 2 out of 3 of the hunting children I have into non hunters. Thank you.

As always we put in for a group tag since that is the only sensible way to hunt as a young family. Obviously we didnt draw.

I am not going to get into the politics of what Utah has decided is the proper way of administering its wildlife, but I am going to make sure that you understand the repercussions of the decisions you are making.

I have since sold every gun I owned, every fishing pole I owned, my trailer and 4 wheelers. That is because life dealt me a serious financial blow, but I will not be replacing any of them and I will be moving from this lovely state that I grew up in, mainly because of the choices that the DWR has made in the past 15 years and from what I can see they continue to make the same irresponsible decisions based on the immediate retunrn of money and not the long term benefit of either the people or the animals.

I have always enjoyed the hunting opportunities in the past, its a **** shame I and many others like me will not be able to enjoy them in the future.

Thanks wildlife board and special interest groups for looking out for the critters and the hunters interest.


----------



## highuinta (Nov 9, 2008)

No. Can I ask why yould ask me that?


----------



## EvenOlderFudd (Jun 18, 2008)

Hate to see ya give it all up..I do understand where you are coming from..I'am 63 years old. Have hunted Utah all my life.. Watched the hunting on public land go down hill.. Watched land that was once open. go PRIVATE. Atleast the access frontage to National Forests get chained up.. Have watched units that were once opened to land owner tags, go sky high on the cost.. With the increase in private land and LE units, it has forced people to set up their hunting camps 2 week in advance on public land,, during the hunts..A bit overcrowed!! The answer is... limit the number of archers in So. Utah,, It's their fault.. Which is total crap!! I know how frustraded a person can get, The DWR has almost chocked me.. my 2 boys and 2 grandsons out.. But were going to fight them.. every chance we get,, Letters to the DWR all the time.. open forums.. talking to hunters during the hunts..before the hunts and after.. Lots of pi--ed of hunters out there.. But there is also a bunch who think the game management is terrifc. As for special intrest groups. Just follow the money!


----------



## highuinta (Nov 9, 2008)

After rereading my post it kinda looked like I might just be upset because I missed one hunt. That is not the case. I am upset because my children, who the DWR say are very important to the future of hunting and wildlife in general have not only missed a hunt, but, have stated that they no longer want me to enter them in the drawing.

Hunting was the ONLY gauranteed family outing, Thanks DWR.


----------



## IDHunter (Dec 17, 2007)

I realize you're upset and I can't say I blame you. However, there is still lots of opportunity in Utah if you don't get the exact tag you want. Many of us have been in the same position but joined the DH program, bought a northern deer tag, purchased an any bull tag, or even went on a spike elk hunt. I would think the worst thing the DWR could do is give a select group of people (in this case youth) whatever tag they want. The resource is limited and the preference point draw is the fairest way to distribute that resource.

I sincerely wish you better luck in the future.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

IDHunter said:


> I realize you're upset and I can't say I blame you. However, there is still lots of opportunity in Utah if you don't get the exact tag you want. Many of us have been in the same position but joined the DH program, bought a northern deer tag, purchased an any bull tag, or even went on a spike elk hunt. I would think the worst thing the DWR could do is give a select group of people (in this case youth) whatever tag they want. The resource is limited and the preference point draw is the fairest way to distribute that resource.
> 
> I sincerely wish you better luck in the future.


+about a million! Great post IDHunter.

Good grief man, you are seriously going to move out of the state because of the DWR- hope our new president elect isn't that easily influenced. I don't mean to sound like a dick but my father was in the same boat as you this year, didn't draw his deer tag and his two sons did. That's the reason we don't put in as a group- He still went and enjoyed the mts. Guess what, he even went out and bought a spike elk tag because he loves the outdoors and the opportunities.


----------



## 280Remington (Jun 2, 2008)

It is the DWR's fault that you will no longer be spending time with your family...???

Dude, get a grip and stop blaming the government for preventing you from spending quality time with your children.


----------



## highuinta (Nov 9, 2008)

You know what? [email protected]#$%^&*( all of you. I have read this forum for 3-4 years and watched it go away and come back. Facts are facts, the DWR has made decisions that are not conducive to retaining and or recruiting hunters.

All you [email protected]#*() #@$%^ Trophy hunters and pro guides can kiss my @#$%^&*()n it is guides and trophy hunters that have helped guide this BS into the current situation. 

Bottom line of all the problems is one thing, private land owners and developers. As long as the almighty dollar rules the animals wont. Once you get past that problem you have to deal with the BS CWMU program and the dedicated hunter program. when you are done swimming through that pile of dung you get the limited entry and "guided" hunt BS.

A plain hunter without a bunch of friends and or money doesnt stand a chance.

So KISS MY [email protected]#$%^&*() all you uptight self righteous cwmu, le, premium le, private land, governors tag, sportsmans tag, MFSOBS


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Im with you. I wish you could get many more people who feel like you to move out of the state as well. Just think if we could get 70000, to 80000 more hunters to move too.


----------



## highuinta (Nov 9, 2008)

Now that there is funny.


----------



## IDHunter (Dec 17, 2007)

Are you moving to Idaho? :shock:


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

:shock: 
Wow, adios you level headed human you.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Im with you. I wish you could get many more people who feel like you to move out of the state as well. Just think if we could get 70000, to 80000 more hunters to move too.


+70000 to 80000 -_O-

I think this guy is angry at everyone but me. :mrgreen:


----------



## pickaspot (Sep 19, 2007)

I don't always agree with the decisions that are made. But no matter how bad it gets I will always find a way to enjoy some quality time in the mountains. I would love to have some opportunities at shooting some nice animals, I would love to hunt elk during the middle of the rut.
Win, Lose or Draw...I find that if I think of how bad of a day its going to be well then I will probably get just that.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

This is a hard state to hunt in, but the opprotunities are there if you work for them.
6 years ago I had never seen a "Buck Deer" during an actual hunt. Now I look at huge bucks every year (They never let me shoot them, just look at them).

It's easy to just give up and quit, but if you really love the sport you will ignore the stupid system and get out get some work done. 
There are trophy class animals all over the state ON PUBLIC LAND. Many guys that have put the hours in know this and they get it done every year.

Quit Whining and start hunting, you can't expect something for nothing! And hunting shouldn't ONLY be successful if you shoot something, get out and have fun with your family. 

Every hunting trip should be a success in my opinion.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

HJB, are you and Hunter-Orange the same person? Or did the two of you take the same pic of the same buck? :mrgreen:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, I'm going to Montana to get and keep my kids involved in hunting. Montana non-resident tags are about the same costs as resident tags in Utah. And I can get them every year. And have a 5 week deer season.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> HJB, are you and Hunter-Orange the same person? Or did the two of you take the same pic of the same buck? :mrgreen:


I just looked up hunter-orange13, that is the same buck. Same picture. Weird.

Good eye Poo pie.


----------



## 10000ft. (Oct 29, 2007)

Our family has had a 40+ year tradition of hunting deer down South. I wish we could still do that but it is not possible. I have worked hard to help my family adapt to hunting up noth every other year and even taking up spike and cow elk hunting. We spend more days on the hill hunting as a family now each Fall then we did ten years ago, it has just taken being a little more creative and steping outside that comfort zone.

With that said I'm a big advocate for increased opportunities and general season hunting.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

HJB said:


> This is a hard state to hunt in, but the opprotunities are there if you work for them.
> 6 years ago I had never seen a "Buck Deer" during an actual hunt. Now I look at huge bucks every year (They never let me shoot them, just look at them).
> 
> It's easy to just give up and quit, but if you really love the sport you will ignore the stupid system and get out get some work done.
> ...


Excellent post, but I take exception to your statement that this is a hard state to hunt in. IMHO, that's only true if you're a one species, trophy, rifle only hunter. By expanding your viewpoint, there are myriads of chances to draw and hunt without spending the big money on those private tags.

Archery elk tags are unlimited and you can take _any_ elk on the any bull units and a spike or antlerless elk on spike elk units. And archery pronghorn tags require only a two year waiting period and only 2 or 3 points for many of them. Also, including the CWMU public draw tags, there are 1,205 antlerless deer tags, 10,377 antlerless elk tags, 735 doe pronghorn tags, and 115 antlerless moose tags available. Then there are the depredation tags and landowner tags.

I had 4 tags this year, archery elk, which I bought over the counter, archery deer which I drew, though I could have bought that over the counter too, a cow moose tag which I drew, and a cow elk tag which I also drew. In 2007, I also had 4, archery elk and deer, doe pronghorn and antlerless deer. In 2006 I had 3. Believe me, those antlerless hunts are as fun for the family as the buck and bull hunts. In fact, even more so because you can take the kids out in the field with you because the does and cows aren't so spooked.

And, as for the actually hunt, about 80% of Utah is public land with about 80% of that accessible habitat for some big game animal or animals.

You can HUNT EVERY YEAR with your family if you don't get too fussy! You may not harvest anything, but if fun family time is your goal, you'll certainly have that!!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Good post elkfromabove! No, make that GREAT post.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

elkfromabove said:


> HJB said:
> 
> 
> > This is a hard state to hunt in, but the opprotunities are there if you work for them.
> ...


What I meant is that it's an easy state to get frustrated in, but I guess that's just hunting in general. If you do some research, you can shoot animals every year. Kids don't care if they have antlers or not, and cow elk tags are easy to draw if you know where to put in.
Good post Elkfromabove


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh, and I didn't mention the two day turkey hunt I took my 6 year old grandson on. He talks about it all the time even though we didn't even see a turkey. We saw turkey tracks and turkey droppings in the snow and he was able to help me call by using a push style box call. He loved it! And I didn't mention my granddaughter's two day depredation hunt for doe deer. We didn't score there either because she froze when it came time to pull the trigger, but the two of us being together was wonderful for both of us.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm selling my cars because the gas station by my house closed. Those effers.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I'm selling my cars because the gas station by my house closed. Those effers.


 -_O-


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

It all starts with the parents. I wouldn't want to go hunting either if my old man only talked down about hunting and how bad it sucks to hunt in this state. I wouldn't even want to be around someone who goes off and has a huge temper tantrum every time someone brings up the subject of hunting in Utah. :roll:


----------



## EvenOlderFudd (Jun 18, 2008)

Come on!! Cut the guy some slack!! He's pi--ed off.. he's frustrated.. Can't afford to hunt on private land!! Thinks public land sucks!! Anyone who thinks public land hunting is far better now.. than it was years ago. Well its tough!!! Hell of alot a people feel what he is feeling,, just don't voice it,, cause they don't want someone jumping up their butt.. because of an opinon,, If the guys frustrated!! deal with it!! he's one of us... a hunter.. maybe,,, not be in a position to go and buy one of thoes $5000.00 land owner tags.. Or has a freind with limited land owner resources!! That 'll charge a freind 25 cents to hunt is property... Deal with it!! he's a concerned hunter whos had enough of this,, He's mad as hell, and there's not a **** thing he can do about it!! Have any of you guys ever been there???


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Give me a break! He has QUIT by HIS choice, not because there aren't options out there. elkfromabove illustrated how is can be done EVERY year if you want to. Blaming his fate on others is LAME and doesn't sell by people who will do whatever it takes to hunt! Sounds like this is a person who was looking for an out. I'm fine with that, just be honest about it. There is tons of opportunity to hunt and enjoy the outdoors in Utah RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Give me a break! He has QUIT by HIS choice, not because there aren't options out there. elkfromabove illustrated how is can be done EVERY year if you want to. *Blaming his fate on others is LAME and doesn't sell by people who will do whatever it takes to hunt! *Sounds like this is a person who was looking for an out. I'm fine with that, just be honest about it. *There is tons of opportunity to hunt and enjoy the outdoors in Utah RIGHT NOW*.


+1, well said Pro.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Holy crap your alive, now things can get moving on here....


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

utfireman said:


> Holy crap your alive, now things can get moving on here....


 *\-\*


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Fudd, I have been there but chose to look on the bright side. Yes, I have the chance to hunt private every year but choose not to because of either too far away or to small of acreage. I can find big bucks on public as easily as on private anyway. Also, I work with a few people that aways look at the negatives. It's not fun to be around. I think for the most part things are looking great for the future.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Gold member, what's that for? Being the most active member on here? Call me but give me a few hours. I need to go and get a new phone.


----------



## skull krazy (Jan 5, 2008)

Pro-
Do you get a "boobie prize" for acheiving that shiny gold star?? *(u)*


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

skull krazy said:


> Pro-
> Do you get a "boobie prize" for acheiving that shiny gold star?? *(u)*


Jealousy will get you now where. Stop being a cheapass and donate a few bucks to the UWN already! Then you can have a star or diamond as well.


----------



## skull krazy (Jan 5, 2008)

Only if my new boss will pay me enough!! :rotfl:


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> Jealousy will get you now where. Stop being a cheapass and donate a few bucks to the UWN already! Then you can have a star or diamond as well.


Donate to the UWN? Musta missed that! Maybe I want a star or diamond too! How does that work?

Whoops! I see it now on the left hand side!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

First off, It's NOT the DWR's falt why we are at this point in Utah today. They only have one finger in the pie,
The wild life board has two fingers in the pie, counting the RAC influence.
I don't realy know how many fingers,SFW,RMEF,FNAWS,NTF,MDF,UBA,and so on has.
The DWR is not even allowed to manage wildlife the way they they would like to.
I have many frend's that work for the DWR, They are as frustrated as some of you.

Secondly, I saw on a few post's were the blame is put the outfitter's and guide's for the
high cost of hunting and trespass fee's.. Again wrong....

The point is politics in general has put us were we are at, And if there were not a long line
of hunter's with "DEEP" pocket's willing to spend so much on conservation,CWMU's and
landowner tag's and trespass fee's, It would not cost as much would it?

Let's not put blame were "BLAME" dose not rest.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

skull krazy said:


> Only if my new boss will pay me enough!! :rotfl:


You're overpaid already, now get to work or I'll dock your pay!


----------



## skull krazy (Jan 5, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> skull krazy said:
> 
> 
> > Pro-
> ...


There Pro....now i'll be a diamond member.
Can i have a raise?? -_O-


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

You keep getting the results you are and I may have to double your salary. Just think of all the muscle milk you can buy with that kind of cash.


----------



## skull krazy (Jan 5, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> You keep getting the results you are and I may have to double your salary. Just think of all the muscle milk you can buy with that kind of cash.


I'm going to need a whole new camo wardrobe drinking all this muscle milk, i already have to cut all the sleeves off my shirts!! *(u)*


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I noticed you're starting to look more and more like Larry the Cable Guy.


----------



## Zelph (Dec 2, 2007)

My son and I just returned from a youth pheasant hunt which was incredible! It's fairly easy to draw for the kids and it doesn't matter if your hunting pheasants, elk,deer, or simply a sunset, your kids are there for the love that you express to them by getting outdoors. There are also big game draw opportunities for youth big game in Utah. Check it out. Idaho also has some great youth opportunities. My son drew a limited entry buck deer tag in Idaho which takes adults about 10 - 15 years to draw, and the entire cost of the license was about 13 dollars- yes thirteen. We all understand the frustration of laws and policies that seem to favor one group over another, but there are endless opportunities to get your kids outdoors and witness the smile that nature and family can paint on their face. It may require some research and some time but I promise you that if you approach it with the right energy and commitment, the earth will provide you with game, and more importantly will provide you with the solace that comes to a parent at days end when they see their children worn out from a day in nature. Now I am not promising you that you will be successful in killing game on every outing, but therein lies one of the most important lessons of the hunt and of life- that planning and tenacity will lead to success, and if you simply refuse to give up, these lessons and many more of which many times we as humans aren't immediately aware, will permeate your life and the lives of your children and family.


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

Great post Zelph!


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

EvenOlderFudd said:


> Come on!! Cut the guy some slack!! He's pi--ed off.. he's frustrated.. Can't afford to hunt on private land!! Thinks public land sucks!! Anyone who thinks public land hunting is far better now.. than it was years ago. Well its tough!!! Hell of alot a people feel what he is feeling,, just don't voice it,, cause they don't want someone jumping up their butt.. because of an opinon,, If the guys frustrated!! deal with it!! he's one of us... a hunter.. maybe,,, not be in a position to go and buy one of thoes $5000.00 land owner tags.. Or has a freind with limited land owner resources!! That 'll charge a freind 25 cents to hunt is property... Deal with it!! he's a concerned hunter whos had enough of this,, He's mad as hell, and there's not a **** thing he can do about it!! Have any of you guys ever been there???


I feel his frustration with the reg's and the constant change. But like some others have said it is his choice to hunt or not. I don't know him, he could use an attitude adjustment, but I am truly sorry to see him leave. I just got done with a great hunt. 5-Days hunting deer and finished it off with the muzzleloader spike elk hunt. My son and I filled both our deer tags, a 4x4 and a 2x3. My only regret was we had some young hunters that did not fill their tags. Not because they did not see anything, but because they saw a bigger one and decided to wait. We did not fill our elk tags, but not because the elk were not there. After a few days on the mountain we got into them and had a blast trying to out smart them. They won, but we saw at least 100 animals and did not get more than 6 miles from camp.

The point I guess I really wanted to make is that on the deer hunt when on the mountain hunting, we only saw a couple of other guys. On the elk hunt in the area we were hunting there was my son and I and four other hunters. We saw every thing from large bulls down to cows. As far as I'm concerned this was the best year in a lot of years. People really had good manners and worked together. In a nut shell I will take a year like this year every year. Family, friends and all in one of the most hunted areas in the state.


----------



## EvenOlderFudd (Jun 18, 2008)

GOLD MEMBER...MAN!!,,Have a great day..


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

EvenOlderFudd said:


> GOLD MEMBER..... You call me LAME,, and you have a gold member?/Dude you are the MAN!!I just felt the guy needed to vent.. half page of support doesn't make me the bad guy,,Have a great day..


Good come back, how long did you have to think to come up with such wisdom? :roll:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > Im with you. I wish you could get many more people who feel like you to move out of the state as well. Just think if we could get 70000, to 80000 more hunters to move too.
> ...


Give him a few minutes. You'll piss him off before days end. He sounds like an angry liberal. :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > I think this guy is angry at everyone but me. :mrgreen:
> ...


I think most of his anger applies to me, I was been a smart donkey. He ripped on outfitters/guides, that's me. He ripped on trophy hunters, that's me. He ripped on special interest groups, that's me.  He does sound like a liberal though, blaming everyone but himself for his plight.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I had to walk outside for a minute to see if the sky was falling. Dude, it's NOT that bad. :roll:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> I had to walk outside for a minute to see if the sky was falling. Dude, it's NOT that bad. :roll:


Plus, I have no doubt Obama will redistribute the tags from the rich to the poor/middle class, so have no fear. -O|o-


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> > I had to walk outside for a minute to see if the sky was falling. Dude, it's NOT that bad. :roll:
> ...


That's awesome! As long as I get my handout/tag I'm good. I don't want to do any of the work, just reap the benefits. :lol: To hell with everyone else! :x Maybe Obama will create a "welfare" system for Utah tags???? :wink:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Maybe Obama will create a "welfare" system for Utah tags???? :wink:


It already exists, their called SPIKE TAGS! :shock:


----------



## skull krazy (Jan 5, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe Obama will create a "welfare" system for Utah tags???? :wink:
> ...


 -_O- :rotfl: -/O_- -O>>- 
Nice one pro, i just spat coffee all over my keyboard!!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Sorry about that Skull.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe Obama will create a "welfare" system for Utah tags???? :wink:
> ...


That hurt!! I now know I'm really a liberal. Gees I learn something new everyday on this forum. Thanks Pro.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Huntoholic said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > martymcfly73 said:
> ...


Anytime my friend. 8) :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I guess I can see where the dude is coming from. Bummer that his kids are ready to give it up after not drawing for one year. I guess this would be an opportunity to talk about patience and how sometimes, even though its not what you want to do, its something you have to learn to have. Honestly, if I went several years without drawing a general tag, I'd be a little disenchanted too but that hasn't happened so I can't "put myself in somebody else's shoes". Worst part is that we're losing hunters but I don't know with the system being a draw if there's really much we can do about it. Buying one of the tons of over the counter elk tags or trying for an antlerless tag would be a sort of answer I guess. Anyway its a shame that everyone piled on the guy for being ticked at the system... I'm sure you've all been there at one time or another. Sad that its degraded into a comparison of anyone not special interest/trophy hunting/outfitter level hunter as a liberal blaming everyone else for their supposed shortcomings in the eyes of a few but... whatever. I don't blame anyone for my desire to just shoot Bambi's mom. I just don't really care to do otherwise. Meh... say what you want but I feel for the original poster a bit and hope after some consideration of other options that he chooses to stick it out and not give up on our great sport. Something that was mentioned to me that might be an option is spending money out of state. Antelope, deer, elk, turkeys, small game.... all available pretty cheaply out of state if you're sick of the draw here. Sure its a ways away in some cases but hey, if you don't draw a tag here, its not like you're out of options. 8)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

While we're at it...

Dear DWR, could you please release more pheasants. Especially in Tooele County.

Thank a million
love fixed blade.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Dear DWR,

All I want for Christmas are some 400" bulls in my back yard....is that too much to ask for?

Love,

Uz-a-Bow


----------



## IDHunter (Dec 17, 2007)

Dear DWR,

I would like to hunt more pheasants in Toole County and 400" bulls in UZ-A-BOW's backyard next year.

Love,

IDHunter

p.s. If I can't I'm moving to Idaho!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> While we're at it...
> 
> Dear DWR, could you please release more pheasants. Especially in *Tooele County.*
> 
> ...


There used to be a ton of 'em out there....they were destroyed by poachers and lawbreakers. Kind of like planting moose in southern Utah. So....why do you want to keep feeding the poachers.. :?

Fixed, this was way before you and the *'one eyed fat man'* lived out there... :|


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't know if anyone has brought this up, I have not read every page...... But...... It ain't the DWR's fault. Our system is set up in that the DWR makes 'recommendations' to the Wild Life Board. I do get your point however and I think the general concenses across the board, is that we all wish the resource was managed better than it currently is, (resource includes herd health and hunting opportunity) I can say that throwing in the towel has never even come close to crossing my mind, I feel very attatched to my Utah connection, and love the mountains and the challenge that activities in the mountains offer. Sometimes I feel that I am in a land of plenty and sometimes I feel like skunk soup, but I love every opportunity that I have ever endevoured in my back yard, including this weekends two hour hike to get into perfect position on a pretty decent bull..... only to have it bumped out from under us by a group that ran right to it..... Any where I would ever be that is not Utah would feel like a place away from home.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

.45 said:


> [quote="fixed blade":1nsqn0u4]While we're at it...
> 
> Dear DWR, could you please release more pheasants. Especially in *Tooele County.*
> 
> ...


There used to be a ton of 'em out there....they were destroyed by poachers and lawbreakers. Kind of like planting moose in southern Utah. So....why do you want to keep feeding the poachers.. :?

Fixed, this was way before you and the *'one eyed fat man'* lived out there... :|[/quote:1nsqn0u4]There were a ton of them when the *'one eyed fat man'* moved out here, who the hell do you think destroyed all of them? :shock:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Bart only has one eye? :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Bart only has one eye? :lol:


......that's brown!


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

ewww...your just wrong on soooo many levels!!!


----------



## EvenOlderFudd (Jun 18, 2008)

IDhunter.. Not the guy with the 22 takin all the birds in Tooele.. Racoons.. Skunks... And to many homes... As for the 400 class bull ,If you get ahold of some one named Terry.. He could hook u up with a Kennecott Bull for 20 or 30 thousand dollars..


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

For 20 to 30 thousand I WILL get you in on a lot better bulls than you'll EVER find on Kennecott, with a chance at a 400 class bull, which you have ZERO chance of getting on Kennecott. I'm just saying.........


----------



## IDHunter (Dec 17, 2007)

It would actually cost me 30 to 40 thousand dollars. 20 to 30 for the hunt, and 10 for my funeral when my wife found out.


----------



## EvenOlderFudd (Jun 18, 2008)

IDhunter.. I hear ya..I've been married 45 yrs.. I wouldn't even get out.. something like .. Hey darlin I've got a chance to go on a .... I'd be toast..... Do what ya want.... But were not sepnding anymore money!!


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

psssssssssssssst hmmmmm bart do i get a finders fee


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> For 20 to 30 thousand I WILL get you in on a lot better bulls than you'll EVER find on Kennecott, with a chance at a 400 class bull, which you have ZERO chance of getting on Kennecott. I'm just saying.........


Will that cover the cost of the tag too?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > For 20 to 30 thousand I WILL get you in on a lot better bulls than you'll EVER find on Kennecott, with a chance at a 400 class bull, which you have ZERO chance of getting on Kennecott. I'm just saying.........
> ...


Yes. 20K for the tag, 10K for me. *(())* Minus the $5.00 finder fee I give to mack1950. 8)


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

sounds good to me i can find a milker for that lol :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

mack1950 said:


> sounds good to me i can find a milker for that lol :lol: :lol: :lol:


 -*|*-


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> For 20 to 30 thousand I WILL get you in on a lot better bulls than you'll EVER find on Kennecott, with a chance at a 400 class bull, which you have ZERO chance of getting on Kennecott. I'm just saying.........


ha :lol: this is funny stuff Pro Buddy, what makes you think that you can do this. When you can not even fill your own tag?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

sagebrush said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > For 20 to 30 thousand I WILL get you in on a lot better bulls than you'll EVER find on Kennecott, with a chance at a 400 class bull, which you have ZERO chance of getting on Kennecott. I'm just saying.........
> ...


You are indeed clueless! :roll:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Man he really gave you a kick to the junk pro. :lol: Ouch.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Pro did you shoot a bull this year?


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> You are indeed clueless!


Pro you seem to think that you are the king chit when it comes to finding an ELK in the 400 class. But yet you fail to find one for yourself. After hunting in an area like the Dutton and come out empty handed.
You can make all the excuses you want, bottom line you did not fill your tag with the almighty 400 class bull.

Then again you will sit here and offer to find one for someone else for a price. Now if I was to use you for a guide i would expect more credibility than a empty tag.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

:shock:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

sagebrush said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > You are indeed clueless!
> ...


You couldn't come up with enough money that would make it worth my time being on the mountain with you. That is a FACT!

I didn't kill a bull on my hunt. I was BOW hunting and I was very selective. I have NO regrets for how my hunt went. I HAVE guided hunters to 400" bulls, and I WILL do so in the future again. To assert that every time I or a client enters the field we will harvest a 400"+ bull is inane and shows your ignorance in how difficult it is to harvest such an animal. How many people on this forum have either been the shooter or the guide on a 400" bull EVER? I would say the number is less than 1% of the hunting population. Most hunters have NEVER even seen a legit 400 class bull living in the wild in person, let alone harvested/guided one.

My resume speaks for itself as I turn down clients willing to pay top dollar EVERY year. I don't care what someone who NEVER has anything positive to say about ANYTHING thinks of my 'credentials'. I am already 80% booked for next fall, and I haven't spent a dollar on advertising, why do you think that is?


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Ouch, Sagebrush!!! Do your buddies hurt. _(O)_


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> I am already 80% booked for next fall, and I haven't spent a dollar on advertising, why do you think that is?


Only 80 what a slacker. :lol: There is something I have always wondered though. What happens to your clients if they do not draw the tag?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

weatherby25 said:


> > I am already 80% booked for next fall, and I haven't spent a dollar on advertising, why do you think that is?
> 
> 
> Only 80 what a slacker. :lol: There is something I have always wondered though. What happens to your clients if they do not draw the tag?


Most of my clients buy conservation tags.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> Most of my clients buy conservation tags.


That explains a lot. Now I feel kinda of dumb becuse that is kinda common sense.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Don't feel dumb, you look like a genius compared to sage. 8) :wink: :mrgreen:


----------

